# Phal equestris 'Orange'



## bigleaf (Feb 24, 2011)

Next to Phal equestris 'A100' which looks very similar to 'B100' which is 4n





Last year I had the opportunity to take a photo of several cultivars put together.

Of these the darkest colors are 'Hamsphire' and 'Royal Ruby' FCC/AOS. But these two are also the most challenging to grow into larger plant. Oh, as I write I forgot to include 'Riverbend' and 'Sumit Blusher'. Oh well.

The largest flowers are 'B#100' and 'Ruby', at about 3.2 cm NS.


----------



## etex (Feb 24, 2011)

Very cool comparison chart and info! Love the 'orange'. Do you have any for sale? Are the A100 and B100 easier to grow into bigger plants than the Royal Ruby is? All 3 look super!


----------



## Shiva (Feb 24, 2011)

Very pretty flowers and the orange makes me drool.


----------



## brice (Feb 24, 2011)

Beautiful Phal!!
Thanks for Equestris family!

Brice


----------



## TyroneGenade (Feb 24, 2011)

This orange is a lovely clone. Wish I had one. Like Etex asked, any for sale or any seed/protocorms to swap?


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 24, 2011)

thank you so much for the comparison charts! they are super helpful!!!


----------



## John M (Feb 24, 2011)

VERY nice! I really like 'Royal Ruby'. Thanks for the identification chart. Very useful to show the variety of this wonderful species.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 24, 2011)

Orange!!! :drool:


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 24, 2011)

Very nice... The dark pink one very closely resembles my Dtps Queen Beer...


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 24, 2011)

Great blooms! I like the orange form.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 24, 2011)

nice color and chart


----------



## Hera (Feb 24, 2011)

Interesting differences in the shapes of the lips. Love the orange.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 24, 2011)

Love


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 24, 2011)

I love the orange one, also. Very different from all the others.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 25, 2011)

I like the orange one a lot too!!! Jean


----------



## koshki (Feb 25, 2011)

It's very sweet!


----------



## bigleaf (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you everyone. I don't have keiki of 'Orange', 'A100', or 'B100' to sell at the moment.


----------



## Hera (Feb 25, 2011)

bigleaf said:


> Thank you everyone. I don't have keiki of 'Orange', 'A100', or 'B100' to sell at the moment.



Hint, hint.......oke:


----------

